# Venison Jerky - Hi Mountain (Bourbon BBQ)



## oleolson (Jan 16, 2008)

Got 7 1/2 lbs of deer meat sliced up tonight for jerky.  I will be using the Bourbon BBQ Hi Mountain blend.  Never tried that one so I hope it turns out ok.  Will do the seasoning tomorrow and smoking on Thursday.  No pics yet but will take some tomorrow.


----------



## peculiarmike (Jan 16, 2008)

Uff Da Ole, dat sounds good! Looking forward to da pics. Oh geeze!


----------



## richtee (Jan 16, 2008)

Question: Is there REAL bourbon in it? If not, I suggest ya add it. it's in all my mops and sauces. Which means nothing.


----------



## oleolson (Jan 16, 2008)

Nope, it doesn't have real bourbon in it.  I'm sure there will be some in me though.  lol


----------



## richtee (Jan 16, 2008)

Quarter cup  for the batch...to kill any stray bacteria, y'see. Bet ya don't  regret it.


----------



## oleolson (Jan 16, 2008)

Seriously, it adds quite a bit?  Does the alcohol evaporate?  cuz I'm going to give it to people that quit drinking years ago.


----------



## kookie (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey Neighbor

Hope your jerky turns out good. 

Kookie


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Jan 17, 2008)

*Hi Mountain is great stuff, you will be pleased. *

*don't you mean, "goot" ? haha, oh sure, you betcha 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*

*Rum Rich, Rum 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*

*ah Ole, is der no hope for ya? (see above)*


----------



## oleolson (Jan 17, 2008)

UffDa!  Ya, I meant "Goot", you betcha!  lol  I sure hope dat Lena likes da stuff.


----------



## richtee (Jan 17, 2008)

LOL... well, assuming they have a decent sense of balance to start with, anyway  ;{)


----------



## oleolson (Jan 17, 2008)

OK, got the batch going.  Put in at 4:45pm at 180 degrees in my MES.  I'm only gonna smoke for an hour cuz I'm afraid of oversmoking it since this is my first batch of jerky in the smoker.  Here's some before pics.


----------



## oleolson (Jan 18, 2008)

Not quite done yet.  Tried a couple of test pieces and don't think I put quite enough seasoning on it.  I'll see when all is said and done.


----------



## kookie (Jan 18, 2008)

Looks good. Let us know how it turns out. Good q-view.

kookie


----------



## oleolson (Jan 18, 2008)

Well it didn't turn out as good as I had planned.  It went from being too moist to being too dry really quick.  Not super dry but drier than I wanted it to be.  Should've used more seasoning too.  But at least it was a decent trial run.  Don't get me wrong, it's edible.  I'm just my worst critic.  Here's the after pics.


----------



## richtee (Jan 18, 2008)

Yeah, timing is kinda critical.  Experience will help. As soon as it gets to a "feel" of dryness, I turn off the heat and let it rest. Then usually a day on a drying rack.

Also, you cut your cross grain. Seems that may have a bearing on drying time too, as the moisture containing muscle has been opened to the air over it's whole cross-section.


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 18, 2008)

It sure looks good OleOlson.


----------



## oleolson (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks Cowgirl!


----------



## oldgrandman (Jan 18, 2008)

Got my attention! Hi Mountain Bourbon BBQ, I like the stuff, lightly doused with a dash of actual bourbon mixed with a little of your fav bbq sauce on the meat before 'smokin' it.
Hey, it's gotta be good, it's got bourbon on it!


----------



## squeezy (Jan 18, 2008)

Is that snow I see in the second pic ?

I'm thinking, 180Âº is a little high for jerky, mom says between 150Âº & 170Âº is what you need and no more than a Â¼ inch thick. Smoke for 1 to 3 hours depending on the wood you are using and your personal taste.
Sure wish I has some venison to smoke ... shucks!

Hope you enjoy yours!


----------



## oleolson (Jan 21, 2008)

Yup, that's snow alright.  We recently got an inch or so and if I remember right it snowed a little bit more that night.


----------



## oleolson (Jan 16, 2008)

Got 7 1/2 lbs of deer meat sliced up tonight for jerky.  I will be using the Bourbon BBQ Hi Mountain blend.  Never tried that one so I hope it turns out ok.  Will do the seasoning tomorrow and smoking on Thursday.  No pics yet but will take some tomorrow.


----------



## peculiarmike (Jan 16, 2008)

Uff Da Ole, dat sounds good! Looking forward to da pics. Oh geeze!


----------



## richtee (Jan 16, 2008)

Question: Is there REAL bourbon in it? If not, I suggest ya add it. it's in all my mops and sauces. Which means nothing.


----------



## oleolson (Jan 16, 2008)

Nope, it doesn't have real bourbon in it.  I'm sure there will be some in me though.  lol


----------



## richtee (Jan 16, 2008)

Quarter cup  for the batch...to kill any stray bacteria, y'see. Bet ya don't  regret it.


----------



## oleolson (Jan 16, 2008)

Seriously, it adds quite a bit?  Does the alcohol evaporate?  cuz I'm going to give it to people that quit drinking years ago.


----------



## kookie (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey Neighbor

Hope your jerky turns out good. 

Kookie


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Jan 17, 2008)

*Hi Mountain is great stuff, you will be pleased. *

*don't you mean, "goot" ? haha, oh sure, you betcha 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*

*Rum Rich, Rum 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*

*ah Ole, is der no hope for ya? (see above)*


----------



## oleolson (Jan 17, 2008)

UffDa!  Ya, I meant "Goot", you betcha!  lol  I sure hope dat Lena likes da stuff.


----------



## richtee (Jan 17, 2008)

LOL... well, assuming they have a decent sense of balance to start with, anyway  ;{)


----------



## oleolson (Jan 17, 2008)

OK, got the batch going.  Put in at 4:45pm at 180 degrees in my MES.  I'm only gonna smoke for an hour cuz I'm afraid of oversmoking it since this is my first batch of jerky in the smoker.  Here's some before pics.


----------



## oleolson (Jan 18, 2008)

Not quite done yet.  Tried a couple of test pieces and don't think I put quite enough seasoning on it.  I'll see when all is said and done.


----------



## kookie (Jan 18, 2008)

Looks good. Let us know how it turns out. Good q-view.

kookie


----------



## oleolson (Jan 18, 2008)

Well it didn't turn out as good as I had planned.  It went from being too moist to being too dry really quick.  Not super dry but drier than I wanted it to be.  Should've used more seasoning too.  But at least it was a decent trial run.  Don't get me wrong, it's edible.  I'm just my worst critic.  Here's the after pics.


----------



## richtee (Jan 18, 2008)

Yeah, timing is kinda critical.  Experience will help. As soon as it gets to a "feel" of dryness, I turn off the heat and let it rest. Then usually a day on a drying rack.

Also, you cut your cross grain. Seems that may have a bearing on drying time too, as the moisture containing muscle has been opened to the air over it's whole cross-section.


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 18, 2008)

It sure looks good OleOlson.


----------



## oleolson (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks Cowgirl!


----------



## oldgrandman (Jan 18, 2008)

Got my attention! Hi Mountain Bourbon BBQ, I like the stuff, lightly doused with a dash of actual bourbon mixed with a little of your fav bbq sauce on the meat before 'smokin' it.
Hey, it's gotta be good, it's got bourbon on it!


----------



## squeezy (Jan 18, 2008)

Is that snow I see in the second pic ?

I'm thinking, 180Âº is a little high for jerky, mom says between 150Âº & 170Âº is what you need and no more than a Â¼ inch thick. Smoke for 1 to 3 hours depending on the wood you are using and your personal taste.
Sure wish I has some venison to smoke ... shucks!

Hope you enjoy yours!


----------



## oleolson (Jan 21, 2008)

Yup, that's snow alright.  We recently got an inch or so and if I remember right it snowed a little bit more that night.


----------

